# Greatest guitar track in a song?



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the best guitar track in a song, that I've ever heard!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X6qu8SxW5A]Eric Clapton - Just Like A Prisoner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mdu3Eq3hNs]Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNzIKoAy2pk]Rage Against The Machine: Killing In The Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg]Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

Eddie has so many but Eruption has to be his best. He is so awesome live. Unreal.

[ame=http://youtu.be/z_lwocmL9dQ]Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969 - YouTube


Well, fuck you very much for bringing up Alvin Lee!  I got busted for coke halfway through his concert at the Long Beach Arena in 1976.  I didn't know cops hung out in the bathrooms in hawaiian shirts.

But since you did bring up ol' Alvin (and a very unpleasent, personal memory), this track stands out for me.  In fact, Alvin's got a lot of tracks that stand out in my book.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqY_wxRucq0]Ten Years After - Help Me - Fillmore East 1970 - 1-1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIusePfLhd0]Europa Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

And if I'm gonna post that, I might as well post this...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqSJlYWt42c]Samba Pa Ti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfRisJHYFGU]Al Di Meola - Dark Eye Tango[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

What can I say....this is a classic.

[ame=http://youtu.be/FS_QM9H_nXk]Sweet Child O&#39; Mine - Slash Solo [2010][HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZtRedcmTIQ]Young Man Blues-The Who (Live At Leeds) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the only guy I had ever seen, that could rock the shit out of you with an acoustical guitar...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrVDViSlsSM]Babe I&#39;m Gonna Leave You-Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BillyV (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, "great" is in the ear of the listener, but for my money this is one of the greatest - Eric Johnson live Cliffs of Dover. It's a little long at 10 minutes but well worth the listen...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM&list=PLB9E1B7FE718403FC&index=3"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM&list=PLB9E1B7FE718403FC&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

My most overplayed album when I was growing up....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZWJMl_Ys3c][Made in Japan - 15/Aug/72] Strange Kind of Woman - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-hUK7HE8Eg]Larry Carlton - Point It Up (STUDIO VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

This guy surprised the shit out of me!

I had no idea he was this good, until I saw him live at Irvine Meadows.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3WNWWQ4gdo]Fleetwood Mac/Lindsey Buckingham ~ Oh Well ~ Japan Live 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

I didn't know which one to put up of his, but I love love this man. His brother too. I have no words....

And live he kills it.


Take it away Johnny.

[ame=http://youtu.be/1s14EhF3PiE]Johnny Winter _ Rock Me Baby - 88. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxux5LdmjQU]Peter Green - World Keep On Turning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KplIDqkVhOg]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969 - YouTube
> ...



Too bad you didn't get to finish the concert!!!! 

I discovered Alvin Lee almost 3 years ago, while seeing the Woodstock video on Netflix. *That sound moved me so much,* that within two weeks I had downloaded most of everything he has done, and purchased two DVD's with him in concert. Man! I cranked the audio so loud in my car,(as usual though )  after burning his tunes onto two CD's, that people walking or driving theirs cars near me, stared.  lol. I had no clue they could hear, with all the windows up. 

Jimi Hendricks rocked too, at Woodstock, and until his death. Wow! What a guitarist. 

In 2001 I heard Stevie Ray Vaughan, and bought one of his CDs. I like his style.

But for me, Alvin Lee, has the sound that rocks my boat. Also I like his voice *and his looks.*  **Woot**


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

I always wondered how many chicks I could get if I could play like this....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FZ_pdjPrsE]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride And Joy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

This song gave me the balls to break up a dysfunctional relationship with someone 
I deeply loved (at the time), but couldn't have in my life anymore...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuXXCj6Zx4Y]Gary Moore - Cold Day In Hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> I always wondered how many chicks I could get if I could play like this....
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride And Joy - YouTube



Too many left us far too soon. But while they were here, boy did they give us the best of themselves.

Bless their souls.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUhrzGnGoFA]focus - (part 2) answers? questions! questions? answers! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Too bad you didn't get to finish the concert!!!!
> 
> I discovered Alvin Lee almost 3 years ago, while seeing the Woodstock video on Netflix. *That sound moved me so much,* that within two weeks I had downloaded most of everything he has done, and purchased two DVD's with him in concert. Man! I cranked the audio so loud in my car,(as usual though )  after burning his tunes onto two CD's, that people walking or driving theirs cars near me, stared.  lol. I had no clue they could hear, with all the windows up.
> 
> ...


The first time I saw Alvin, was on the cover of Guitar Player magazine with the caption, "Alvin Lee, fastest man alive!"  He's really got the diddly fingers!  On the song, "I can't keep from crying sometimes" off the Ten Years After Live Album, that was the first time I ever heard someone deliberately de-tune his guitar in the middle of a song!  I think it was his A-string, but he tunes it down to almost a bass rift, then starts playing the theme song to Peter Gunn with it, then he tunes it back up and finishes the song.  I've never even heard of anyone else doing that.

If you can get your hands on a Ten Years Later track called "Rocket Fuel", that's a pretty good one too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> focus - (part 2) answers? questions! questions? answers! - YouTube


Are they the same Focus who does this little jewel?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw7qS9OCAPc]Focus - Hocus Pocus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 20, 2012)

worth every minute.....



and something a little wilder


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8NC4LE2YIw]Deep Purple - Ritchie Blackmore Guitar Solo (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > focus - (part 2) answers? questions! questions? answers! - YouTube
> ...


Yes indeed! That's Jan Akkerman on guitar and Thijs Van Leer on flute and yodels.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ice Cream Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

My very first concert in 1974 at the Long Beach Arena...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCnebZnysmI]Deep Purple-Burn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

Vai plays both parts so I hope this qualifies  And I thought Ry Cooder did an amazing job with the soundtrack of this movie. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/27oKgNUfWFI]Steve Vai- Crossroads guitar duel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZCyOWLrRTE]Black Sabbath War Pigs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 20, 2012)

Albert King was one of Jimi Hendricks heavy influences. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_SlgMu3vDE]Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Albert King - YouTube[/ame]

The electric guitar is an instrument whose history can be divided up into two eras: Before and after Jimi Hendrix. Before Hendrix it was a musical device that politely accompanied swing bands, blues, and R&B singers as well as early country & western rockers. After Hendrix, amplified guitar became more akin to Godzilla. It breathed radioactive fire and made whole cities quake whenever it put the stomp down.

Born in Seattle, Hendrix was a serious student of everybody who ever plucked a six-stringer. He loved the blues masters most of all&#8212;Muddy Waters, Elmore James, T-Bone Walker, Guitar Slim, B.B. King, Freddie King, *and especially Albert King*&#8212;but he knew his jazz and country cats too&#8212;Charlie Christian, Wes Montgomery, Barney Kessel, Glen Campbell, Scotty Moore, Chet Atkins&#8212;and the R&B kings Ike Turner, Jimmy Nolen, Curtis Mayfield, and Steve Cropper. He sponged all their styles and stole liberally, but he had sounds in his head nobody had ever thought possible on guitar&#8212;jet engines, oceans, exploding suns, and planets, wounded wildebeests, weeping seagulls.

He learned his craft and earned his bones playing in R&B bands on the legendary chitterling circuit with the likes of Wilson Pickett, Little Richard, and The Isely Brothers. This left him barely fed and nearly homeless in Harlem after only a couple years of active touring. He got even broker doing his own thing in the same East Village dives that had launched the career of his songwriting and singing inspiration Bob Dylan. A former girlfriend of Rolling Stone Keith Richards introduced him to his first manager, Chas Chandler, who took him to England in 1966... and the rest is rock & roll history.

Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, and Pete Townsend had been mucking around with feedback, distortion, and high volume but Jimi pushed everything to extremes. The world tuned in and got turned out by how Jimi shaked, rattled, rolled, and psychedelicized those strings. Guitar wanking as we know it begins with Jimi, sad to say&#8212;but his legacy isn&#8217;t built on just freestyle handjobs.

On the occasion of the 41st anniversary of his earthly transition (he died on September 18th, 1970, at the age of 27), we offer twelve exemplary reasons why Jimi Hendrix was a master composer and improviser of late 20th century American classical music.

The 12 Best Jimi Hendrix Guitar Solos | Complex


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Vai plays both parts so I hope this qualifies  And I thought Ry Cooder did an amazing job with the soundtrack of this movie.
> 
> Steve Vai- Crossroads guitar duel - YouTube


I posted this on another thread last week.  Vai's hardest part was trying to figure out when to fuck up.  I ran into one idiot once who tried to convince me Ry Cooder was actually playing the other part!  I told him he was fuckin' nuts!

That's really a pretty good movie.  I loved it when the old blues guy trashed the kids acoustic guitar with the line,
_* "I bet you got this guitar because it was all beat up!  Man, Muddy Waters invented electricity!"*_



*"The blues ain't nothin' but a good man feelin' bad"*


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's something you would'nt expect from a group primarily known for elevator music and sappy chick love songs...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH1fLy278Oo]CHICAGO - south california purples (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCihdJ-Fckk]The Jeff Healey Band - Confidence Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Albert King was one of Jimi Hendricks heavy influences.
> 
> Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Albert King - YouTube
> 
> ...


Jimi also transformed the guitar in Jazz through his influence on people like John McLaughlin and Larry Coryell.

Here is McLaughlin pre and post a jam session with Hendrix just before he died. He will always be missed, but his musical spirit lives on!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndiU593LFAM]John McLaughlin - "Arjan&#39;s Bag" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0wnc-eBRbg]John McLaughlin - Marbles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Vai plays both parts so I hope this qualifies  And I thought Ry Cooder did an amazing job with the soundtrack of this movie.
> ...



I rented the movie having no idea how good it would be. My eldest daughter was in love with the Karate Kid at the time. 

When the duel came up I was ready to fall to my knees and thank the Lord for Steve Vai and Ry Cooder. It really did turn out to be a nice piece of work. I think Cooder's soundtrack made the movie authentic. 

Then I bought the movie.  For me.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 20, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I didn't know which one to put up of his, but I love love this man. His brother too. I have no words....
> 
> And live he kills it.
> 
> ...



yea Johnny....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 20, 2012)

Billy Gibbons was one of my favorites.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycbv5fY7nwE]ZZ Top - 02 Just Got Paid - Rio Grande Mud 1972 mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 20, 2012)

i felt at this point in Rock....Jeff Beck was the best Guitarist out there

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC1r9LtJATg]Yardbirds - Heart Full of Soul - YouTube[/ame]
these guys were pioneers in Dual Lead Guitars ....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvckvAepYk]Wishbone Ash - Where Were You Tomorrow - 1973 - YouTube[/ame]
Michael Schenker......yaa
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xAn_MZfCTI]UFO. lights out / only you can rock me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I didn't know which one to put up of his, but I love love this man. His brother too. I have no words....
> 
> And live he kills it.
> 
> ...


Got to see him at the Filmore East too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76vvU1kGv0k]Johnny Winter - Fast Life Rider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hUYzQaCCt2o]Roger Waters + David Gilmour: Comfortably Numb, Live, O2 Arena 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 20, 2012)

seen these guys open for Queen......whew......fucking great
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fG8TCHccIU]Dont Believe a Word - YouTube[/ame]
when they had Gary Moore......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjjpBb9q1PA]Thin Lizzy - Roisin Dubh (Black Rose) A Rock Legend - YouTube[/ame]
and then there is Rory Gallagher

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k4iocWURPk]Rory Gallagher Cradle Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPaydWu_gN8]JEFF BECK- w_Buddy Guy / Billy Gibbons - Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniv. Concert 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't forget about Mick

[ame=http://youtu.be/C4e8vDHDcBs]MICK RONSON-Width of a circle (Guitar solo 1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2012)

Man. where do you  all  live under a rock???????

You said guitar?

Come here..learn a bit....God.... didn't you know Jimmi is the Daddy of them all?????????????

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBgyXXnbfBc]Voodoo Child (slight returns) Jimi Hendrix live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 20, 2012)

John Cipollina from Quicksilver Messenger Service was an underrated player.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv2e3pmfF0k]Mona - Quicksilver Messenger Service - YouTube[/ame]
the great Michael Bloomfield.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAHXVfqpm0I]The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - I Got A Mind To Give Up Living - YouTube[/ame]
Magic Sam.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGqAd3hCccs]Magic Sam - I Wanna Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Scuttle Buttin' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUsvRaRk9Fs]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Scuttle Buttin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2012)

nobody can take out of my mind........who is the Daddy of them all..

Guitar? no one compares 


Number 1     Jimmi    Foxy Lady .........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNHx27sSdrk]Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AuxJH2Mj30]All Along the Watchtower - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Al Di Meola - Dark Eye Tango


NOW you're getting close.

From Al, I would have picked:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhccIfevjCU"]Mediterranean Sundance - Al Di Meola - YouTube[/ame]


or:​ 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy4K7lFFZII"]Al DiMeola - Race With Devil On Spanish Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Cream- Crossroads

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdwVVI4B3oY]Cream- Crossroads(Robert Johnson Cover) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo-J1wf2KHc]Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing | NOT LIVE !!! | CD version !!! | Original w/ lyrics in description - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride and Joy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vo23H9J8o8]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Pride and Joy (Studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2012)

JIMMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jimmi!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXKboDqiSbE]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my sentimental pick, and just may still be my all-time favorite song.  I've listened to it countless times, and used to be able to play all the leads along with it on keyboard.

If anyone decides to listen to it, note how he just builds and builds to the end - a Larry Carlton trademark.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl0BFbt3aFo]LARRY CARLTON Room 335 - YouTube[/ame]



But if I have to be honest, I think this one is even better, including the building.  By the end of the song, you find yourself totally engrossed in his soloing.  

And on top of that, it fills you with joy.  What more can you ask of music?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpyrAbYp7jI]Larry Carlton - All In Good Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2012)

BillyV said:


> Well, "great" is in the ear of the listener, but for my money this is one of the greatest - Eric Johnson live Cliffs of Dover. It's a little long at 10 minutes but well worth the listen...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM&list=PLB9E1B7FE718403FC&index=3


Awesome song and guitarist.  If you are an Eric Johnson fan, you'll like the two Larry Carlton songs I posted.


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4913gaj0_4w]Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Manic Depression - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvfzrffto2I]Manic Depression - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Larry Carlton - Point It Up (STUDIO VERSION) - YouTube


Great pick from the master!


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

FIRE - JIMI HENDRIX

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPSe6HgqHgw]FIRE - JIMI HENDRIX (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2012)

Come here...listen!   don't just go and post more shit...Listen?

Jimi Hendrix - Born Under A Bad Sign


pay attention!!!!   Damn it   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q06di5to5Vc]Jimi Hendrix Blues, 02 Born Under A Bad Sign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2012)

Connery said:


> FIRE - JIMI HENDRIX
> 
> FIRE - JIMI HENDRIX (HQ) - YouTube


That's my favorite Hendrix song, but I don't think the guitar work is all that special in that one.


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > FIRE - JIMI HENDRIX
> ...



Wow

dont you think Jimmi's guitar is "special"  there ?LOL....well now...what can one say


----------



## Connery (Dec 20, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > FIRE - JIMI HENDRIX
> ...





This live version simply amazes me. It is more than a repetitive stab at a riff. He was on fire.

jimi hendrix fire + hound dog solo acoustic live! 69

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsD5n-IDSIQ]jimi hendrix fire + hound dog solo acoustic live! 69 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

There are so many great guitarists who would never get mentioned in a thread like this, like Alan Holdsworth, Steve Howe, Steve Hackett, Robert Fripp, Wes Montgomery, and the person who most great guitarists claim is the greatest guitarist who ever lived, *Joe Pass*.

Larry Carlton said in a Guitar Player interview that he once went to Joe Pass for a lesson, and it took him over a year to be able to incorporate that lesson into his playing.  That's some heavy shit.


He even turns a relatively cliched standard into something magical:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaxU0TzdMbM"]MISTY by Joe Pass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


I've heard many guitarists in club bands play that song just as well as Jimi.  Sorry, there's just nothing great guitar-wise on that one.  It's just not that difficult.  Great song, though.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

People rave about this solo from Prince:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_2tSGxGnJQ]The greatest guitar solo ever in High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 21, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> There are so many great guitarists who would never get mentioned in a thread like this, like *Alan Holdsworth*, Steve Howe, Steve Hackett, Robert Fripp, Wes Montgomery, and the person who most great guitarists claim is the greatest guitarist who ever lived, Joe Pass.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XuLIQyMVPE


Speaking of Al Holdsworth, here he is with a drummer who can keep up with him.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bveYRBAS4dg]Tony Williams Liftime Fred 1975.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

Derringer on this classic with Montrose and Dan Hartman. I just love it so I'm going to throw it in.  

Edgar rocks. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/OEQZTzIYRXs]Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone remember Steve Hunter and Dick Wagner?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4VuHHqIBqI]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (live), off Rock N Roll Animal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

And speaking of combo's, how 'bout Duane and Dickie?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcpwMZKPsQM]The allman brothers band - In memory of elizabeth reed (Fillmore East 71&#39 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

This is for someone who said no one would mention Steve Howe...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmKX0YkELdI]Yes Heart of Sunrise from the Album Yessongs - YouTube[/ame]


He was a pretty good pitcher too!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 21, 2012)

My favorite movie guitar scene

[youtube]N8zCemrM-Gs[/youtube]


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 21, 2012)

Roger McGuinn, *Eight Miles High*, by the Byrds.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> My favorite movie guitar scene
> 
> [youtube]N8zCemrM-Gs[/youtube]


The kid lucked out he was _"cuttin' heads"_ with the student and not the teacher...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYThqD2pQbI]Joe Satriani Plays "Surfing With The Alien" Live at Sweetwater - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

This has to filed under the _*"what the fuck was I thinking?" *_heading.

This is the most embarassing guitar duel in history!  

Jesus Christ John, you're a song writing Saint, but you don't get into a duel with 
a fuckin' guitar God, when having the fretboard skill level you have!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPA8TGNjqjs]Yer Blues - John Lennon & Plastic Ono Band - Toronto 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


Towards the end of the video, shortly after Lennon lay's down his riffs, I bet many people
 in that audience were turning towards each other going, _"that was weird!"_


----------



## konradv (Dec 21, 2012)

Always thought this guy was amazing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tew_fIhz3eY]Leo Kottke - Vaseline Machine Gun - YouTube[/ame]

Leo Kottke- Vaseline Machine Gun


----------



## Connery (Dec 21, 2012)

So beautiful!!


Peter Green - Man of the World 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXE3Z2USLU&list=FL-yWlOp2McuzjtTXdc5ULEw&index=19]Peter Green - Man of the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 21, 2012)

Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Dec 21, 2012)

The front and back ends

[youtube]_4Ue9LNNOHc[/youtube]


----------



## BillyV (Dec 21, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> BillyV said:
> 
> 
> > Well, "great" is in the ear of the listener, but for my money this is one of the greatest - Eric Johnson live Cliffs of Dover. It's a little long at 10 minutes but well worth the listen...
> ...


Larry Carlton is an excellent guitarist; I'm a big fan, and I agree that the ones you posted are two of his best.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 21, 2012)

I hear Linda Ronstadt is looking for a guitar player

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEnzdp71U78]Frank Zappa & Steve Vai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> And speaking of combo's, how 'bout Duane and Dickie?
> 
> The allman brothers band - In memory of elizabeth reed (Fillmore East 71') - YouTube



No fair.  You made the rules. You told us solos. I need to sob....


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

I was thinking about Glen. He opened worlds for new players.

Glen Buxton.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I was thinking about Glen. He opened worlds for new players.
> 
> Glen Buxton.


Alice Cooper Band?


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about Glen. He opened worlds for new players.
> ...



Absolutely. Glen was a strange drive. But between him and Mike they broke new ground in rock to die for. 

Glen's hands were amazing. He could do the simplest of rock undertones and then all of a sudden hit a cool jazz riff in the middle of a tune and then drive it. 

He really was that good. Another one who left to soon. 

And he was really a very nice person. Gentle soul. Hard rocker.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB3b1W6rEDw]Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Anyone remember Steve Hunter and Dick Wagner?
> 
> Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (live), off Rock N Roll Animal - YouTube



yes.....they were great on that LP....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> My favorite movie guitar scene
> 
> [youtube]N8zCemrM-Gs[/youtube]



Ry Cooder was fired before that scene was done....he should not be credited in the video....he wasnt on it....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> This has to filed under the _*"what the fuck was I thinking?" *_heading.
> 
> This is the most embarassing guitar duel in history!
> 
> ...


i had to turn that off.....Yoko Ono destroys every video she is in.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Alice had a great backing band when those guys were with him.....very tight...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 21, 2012)

what can you say.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYlG7qb3iCs]Les Paul & Mary Ford: Alabamy Bound /Darktown Strutters Ball - YouTube[/ame]
here is a confusing list....it says 30 most Influential then it also had Greatest and Best....3 different terms....i dont agree with some of these guys being on it like Prince and some of those left off.....but here is some guys list......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=I2AoWiqSmxA]Top 30 greatest and best guitar players of all time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> No fair.  You made the rules. You told us solos. I need to sob....


Those were solo's!

They just came back-to-back.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> i had to turn that off.....Yoko Ono destroys every video she is in.....


But were you able to notice the not-so-suttle difference between 2:31 and 3:01 in the video?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

I will resist any political dedications to the right, 
that I may have in posting this song, but I will say, the urge is great!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj2h0LSTY3U]Dave Mason / Shouldn&#39;t Have Took More Than You Gave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

I really hate this conservative, but I really like this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqFUEcM9wR0]TED NUGENT- WANGO TANGO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

And what would a thread be without an entry from 
the greatest band since God created ears?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAb0kSq9jKU]AC DC Sin City The Midnight Special 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

This is a good thread!

7 webpages in and no Tommy Bolin!

Life is good.


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2012)

welly, welly, welly, well.................the other Jimmy ..  Jimmi's and guitars go like peaches and cream . hey...

Jimmy Page

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgA76eq2RTU]jimmy page's best solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

skye said:


> welly, welly, welly, well.................the other Jimmy ..  Jimmi's and guitars go like peaches and cream . hey...
> 
> Jimmy Page
> 
> jimmy page's best solo - YouTube


I saw Zep twice and for some reason I always liked this solo as one of his best.

He really starts to take off at 6:01 and just ramps up from there!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5R9MB-edJ8]No Quarter - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 21, 2012)

Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1jpQu6qR1E]Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

This one is pretty good too....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE_UnvQUpvY]Led Zeppelin - Since I&#39;ve Been Loving You 1973 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


He always had a way of communicating with his audience 
more than the other two Yardbird guitarists.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 21, 2012)

I've seen Clapton 6 times, Page twice, Santana twice, Nirvana once, Blackmore twice, Dickie Betts twice, Jeff Healy once, Townsend 6 times, Howe twice, Terry Kath once and Alvin Lee 1-1/2 times, but this guy was the one who kicked more guitar ass than anyone I've ever saw.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrYsLLyRGHY]Beck, Bogert & Appice - Black Cat Moan ,live .1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2012)

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing... nice guitar there...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENJlmnqxZUQ]Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing MEEEGAAA GUITAR SOLO BY MARK KNOPFLER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 21, 2012)

Joe Bonamassa - Acoustic Guitar Solo 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRxqYoZiYPU]Joe Bonamassa - Acoustic Guitar Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Oh boy, Alice Cooper you see was the whole band. When Vince broke off he kept the name.

But the original band was "Alice Cooper". It was an entity unto itself. Not one person. Vince eventually took over the personna, but at the out set Alice Cooper was a band.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

skye said:


> welly, welly, welly, well.................the other Jimmy ..  Jimmi's and guitars go like peaches and cream . hey...
> 
> Jimmy Page
> 
> jimmy page's best solo - YouTube



I'm going to give you some one I think with all my talent in promo I should rock this him.

Honest response please because I don't want to come out of retirement for jack shit. I don't want to waste my time. But I always liked this band. 

I think I could for this....get ready But tell me honest and for true. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/aTU8tPNKZPQ]Eric Gales Band - Sign of the Storm (1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> I've seen Clapton 6 times, Page twice, Santana twice, Nirvana once, Blackmore twice, Dickie Betts twice, Jeff Healy once, Townsend 6 times, Howe twice, Terry Kath once and Alvin Lee 1-1/2 times, but this guy was the one who kicked more guitar ass than anyone I've ever saw.
> 
> Beck, Bogert & Appice - Black Cat Moan ,live .1973 - YouTube



Life just shows how crazy it is. And loving every minute of it. For me. From the Strawbs to Eric Gales to Alice Cooper it doesn't matter.

The joy is in the tune. That's all that counts in the end.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> what can you say.....
> 
> Les Paul & Mary Ford: Alabamy Bound /Darktown Strutters Ball - YouTube
> here is a confusing list....it says 30 most Influential then it also had Greatest and Best....3 different terms....i dont agree with some of these guys being on it like Prince and some of those left off.....but here is some guys list......
> Top 30 greatest and best guitar players of all time - YouTube




Prince is a pretty damn good guitarist.

Les Paul is/was a national treasure, for a few reasons.

Here is a great duet between Al DiMeola and Les Paul on the classic song 'Spanish Eyes'.  Paul was pretty old at the time, but plays some nice licks, especially during the ending call and answer solos.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZxYgB-eeJ4]Al DiMeola - Spanish Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

loinboy said:


> This is a good thread!
> 
> 7 webpages in and no Tommy Bolin!
> 
> Life is good.


You don't like Tommy Bolin?


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2012)

At the end of the day.... it doesn't matter how much I look ,   high and low....for the  greatest guitar player.. I always go back to him....he owns it.....he truly does...... he is the Daddy of them all....

the BEST

Red House (By Jimi Hendrix)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEi7rXNjJUw]Red House (By Jimi Hendrix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey guys...

Chet atkins I've been too busy partying but surely someone can get him up. Oh crap that doesn't sound good again.

I suck at this. Oh crap that doesn't sound good either.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2012)

skye said:


> At the end of the day.... it doesn't matter how much I look ,   high and low....for the  greatest guitar player.. I always go back to him....he owns it.....he truly does...... he is the Daddy of them all....
> 
> the BEST
> 
> ...



Darlin you are missing the point here. Not the best player.

Just talking about an individual solo by a player. Big difference.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is a perfect example. Not many know him but this dude rocks....

[ame=http://youtu.be/bBIo-XQH4ek]Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - Voodoo Chile - Live 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day.... it doesn't matter how much I look ,   high and low....for the  greatest guitar player.. I always go back to him....he owns it.....he truly does...... he is the Daddy of them all....
> ...






Yep ....Jimmi Hendrix is *the individual* for me sweet! 

Happy Christmas!


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 22, 2012)

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Merry Christmas back and all of a sudden I just realized if I keep coupling him with other players we would lose the meaning of the thread.

I got some really old tracks of Jimmy with others but we really should do another thread on it. He never thought he was great. Such a humble man. 

For the new year to rock it. He is so special and and a class all on his own. 

And merry christmas to you and yours if I get another black out (global warming here includes a foot of snow lol)

Have some fun.

yours,
tinydancer


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky
> 
> Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky - YouTube



if Duane and Berry aint there.....it aint the Allmans.....just another cover band.....sorry just my take


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 22, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > what can you say.....
> ...


he might be a good guitarist......but should he be on a top 30 "greatest" "best" or "most influential" guitarist list?......


----------



## Connery (Dec 22, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Allman Brothers Band - Blue Sky
> ...



Don't matter..we all have our own level of appreciation, so whatever works for you is good. Great music everyone!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 22, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Here is a perfect example. Not many know him but this dude rocks....
> 
> Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - Voodoo Chile - Live 2001 - YouTube



yea Frank was pretty good.....i got some live Mahogany from the late 70's.....


----------



## Connery (Dec 22, 2012)

Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpmOTGungnA]Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 22, 2012)

another pretty good dual lead guitar band......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGDJvxjSR5c]Judas Priest - Freewheel Burning - &#39;83 - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Maphis and the kid Larry Collins.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsnWbsYZAfA&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Chaz60evKhKslPuAzLImo-]Joe Maphis & Larry Collins Early American Tex Ritter&#39;s Ranch Party &#39;58 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> This is for someone who said no one would mention Steve Howe...
> 
> Yes Heart of Sunrise from the Album Yessongs - YouTube
> 
> ...





Hey, many thanks for this. 

But hands down, here's the dopest Howe ever recorded... 

For the non-Yes initiated, jump to the 6:00 mark and hang on!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P7MiJljPs4]Yes Yours Is No Disgrace from the Album Yessongs 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 22, 2012)

Mark Knopfler and Chet Atkins play "I'll see you in my dreams"  and Imagine live at Secret Policeman's Third Ball 1987.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wTVLIZaxMk]Mark Knopfler & Chet Atkins - Instrumental Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 22, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Darlin you are missing the point here. Not the best player.
> 
> Just talking about an individual solo by a player. Big difference.


I had a friend once who claimed Hendrix was nothing but feedback and Marshalls.  And he would defend that point until the cows came home.  But one night, the cows didn't come home and we went looking for other cows  to please us, but wound up seeing the movie Jimi.  Needless to say, I never heard that comment from him again after seeing this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGpv2o-WrJ4]Jimi Hendrix - Hear my train commin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 22, 2012)

Hendrix really is an interesting subject.  The impact he had on the music scene at the time, was the equivalent of seeing the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan show for the first time.   You're seeing this with this look on your face like _*"Fuck! Where did this come from!"*_  It's one of those things where you really had to be there (and live through it) to understand the level of impact he had on the music world.  I guess the best metaphor I could think of, would be an old Japanese guy from Hiroshima, telling you what it is like when a nuclear bomb goes off.

John Lennon claimed he (Lennon) was the first person  to ever use feedback in a recording (the song I Feel Fine), during an interview when someone asked him about Hendrix.  He said, _"the feedback was a mistake we heard after listening to the recording and left it in, because it kinda sounded like a cool way to start the song, but Hendrix took it to another level."_

Townsend said, _"Hendrix did things no one thought a guitar could do."  _Or maybe it was Eric Burden who said that?  I forget.  

But no one could forget all those soccer moms taking their pre-teens to a Monkee's concert to see Davy Jones and what they get instead, is this ****** up on stage fucking his guitar in front of their little 12 year old girl.  Imagine the horror!  The guy who booked Hendrix (to open for the Monkees), caught a lotta shit over that one.  He claimed he hadn't seen him live, when he booked the act.

But people shouldn't take my word on how good Hendrix was, the only thing I can play is the radio.  So here's a few comments from the people who can play, talking about how good Hendrix was.



Here's Jeff Beck talking about Hendrix.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVBf-N4smZ4]Jeff Beck talks about meeting Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


Clapton and Jimi were like Magic and Bird.   

Here's how they met for the first time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPJgtQwtVVA]When Eric Clapton met Jimi Hendrix - YouTube[/ame]


Here's Clapton talking about Jimi.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j082opb4AZo]Eric Clapton about Jimi Hendrix death - YouTube[/ame]

I like the part where Jack Bruce said, 
_"Clapton was a guitar master, Jimi was a freak of nature!"_


Here's Townsend talking about Jimi when they were arguing who's band was going to
 follow the other at the Monterey Pop Festival, which is the concert that put both bands on the map.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrnC5e0Ofrg]Pete Townshends in the film 'Jimi Hendrix' in 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with most of the previous posts, however there are a few missing elements:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9raw6qc6hs]Solos of dimebag darrell - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgpzLUCY0rU]Slayer - Raining Blood - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6RXKZZumTc]Rollins Band - Low Self Opinion - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEnMb4m9lu0]Helmet - Milquetoast - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A]Forty Six & 2 - Tool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Chet atkins I've been too busy partying but surely someone can get him up. Oh crap that doesn't sound good again.
> 
> I suck at this. Oh crap that doesn't sound good either.


I still have this album.  Nothing too fancy, just some very tasteful playing.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsEAR54ZuBw]Chet Atkins "I Feel Fine" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 22, 2012)

Surprised no one has mentioned Stanley Jordon yet.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3gHtPLXQOI]Stanley Jordan - Amazing Guitar Tapping (jazz) on letterman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 22, 2012)

Jason Becker.....a shame what happened to this kid....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABa0h5weRKk&playnext=1&list=PLU73_AZCDLBQ20RQWBKMO6TALVEXQK7PP]Jason Becker - There&#39;s That (Jason becker Arpeggio trademark) - YouTube[/ame]

Phil Keaggy back in the days with the Glass Harp.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2fR0YNemYU]Phill Keaggy - Glass Harp - Guitar solo - Gibson les paul - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Dec 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Black Sabbath War Pigs - YouTube



riff master extraordinaire..







do it tony..


----------



## Trajan (Dec 23, 2012)

and man was this a song to listen to when your 80's stoned or what?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg]Billy Squier - The Stroke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Dec 23, 2012)

What a great thread - gonna be a lot of revisits to catch up on excellent suggestions.  And I forgot Albert King was lefthanded.

+1 to the posters who brought up Alvin Lee, Clapton's "Crossroads", Duane, Steve Howe and Kottke.  The Jimis Page and Hendrix... I dunno, a lot of ability there but too sloppy for my taste.  When my jug band wanted to get on my violin playing they'd start telling me I was sounding like Jimmy Page.

Not enough recognition for Dave Gilmour though-- only saw _Comfortably Numb_ cited, which has always left me in that very state, musically.  I much prefer _Free Four_ and, even though overplayed, _Time_...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOMd7CSt0KU]Pink Floyd - Time (Music Video - 1973) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7JpbWq_OGQ"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7JpbWq_OGQ[/ame]


So much for Rock; but for sheer string pyrotechnics it's hard to beat Roy Smeck's Laughing Rag (OK it's an Octachorda but I didn't see an Octachorda solo thread):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACYZviY_HFw]Roy Smeck - Laughing Rag - YouTube[/ame]

Interesting to remember since it's 1928 he had to do it live in one take.  I think he rehearsed it for something like two months in order to play it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2012)

10 webpages in and no Mark Farner.

This is a good thing!


----------



## Trajan (Dec 23, 2012)

Pogo said:


> What a great thread - gonna be a lot of revisits to catch up on excellent suggestions.  And I forgot Albert King was lefthanded.
> 
> +1 to the posters who brought up Alvin Lee, Clapton's "Crossroads", Duane, Steve Howe and Kottke.  The Jimis Page and Hendrix... I dunno, a lot of ability there but too sloppy for my taste.  When my jug band wanted to get on my violin playing they'd start telling me I was sounding like Jimmy Page.
> 
> ...



you're right, I am a huge Floyophile too


echoes is alllllll gilmour.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=646KtkEcPm8]Pink Floyd - Echoes Part 1 (Live At Pompeii) [HD & Remastered Version] - YouTube[/ame]


plus 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDSi2RJpJfM]David Gilmour - Marooned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2012)

I never thought he was this good, until I saw him do this live.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t2TdQ-d5OA]Bruce Springsteen - Prove It All Night (Live In Phoenix &#39;78) [The Promise] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2012)

This guy can really stretch those strings and just when you think
 he can't push any farther, he kicks it up another notch!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5YD6bzK8Jk]Gary Moore - Story Of The Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's a guy no ones brought up yet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Dec 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Here's a guy no ones brought up yet...
> 
> Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube



He's a flautist.

Good stuff though


----------



## eots (Dec 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMItO1KFtmM]Gee Wizz Suzi Lovers Grave/ ..eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2012)

Pogo said:


> He's a flautist.
> 
> Good stuff though


I was referring to Martin Barre, not Ian Anderson.


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 23, 2012)

Having played jazz most of my life, there's an old saying that you hear when still very young:

"It's harder to play slow than it is to play fast"

Barney Kessel and Herb Ellis didn't necessarily agree on this particular take of "The Flintstones" theme.  If you play guitar, or just love it, listen and be amazed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMrv9aXOCnA&feature=share&list=FLaJj9762kEIBDA1wgs0C_qw]Barney Kessel & Herb Ellis - Flintstones Theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> 10 webpages in and no Mark Farner.
> 
> This is a good thing!



Farner was no great player.....but Grand Funk sure made an impact in the early 70's....


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Here's a guy no ones brought up yet...
> 
> Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube




hehehe I thought I did way way back in this thread. 

I'm a Tull freak from way back. Give me Ian or give me no one. I love them. Boy that doesnt sound right does it? 

ETA: tried to clean up my post, but I hope you get the drift. Super performers.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 23, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> hehehe I thought I did way way back in this thread.
> 
> I'm a Tull freak from way back. Give me Ian or give me no one. I love Them. Boy that doesnt sound right does it?
> 
> My first ex husband was a flautist. It doesnt come off well does it. Hey it's your problem because when you work it out with all my stories about Tim Weisberg does it?


I saw Tull 4 times and every concert was a good one.

You just gave me an idea for another thread.

How does this sound?

The _*"Master Showman Thread", *_for those certain 
performers who really knew how to _"bring it!"_

For example:

Ian Anderson
Alice Cooper
Freddy Mercury
Michael Jackson
Melissa Ethridge
And one of my all-time favorites, Peter Wolf.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 24, 2012)

loinboy said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > hehehe I thought I did way way back in this thread.
> ...



Two threads. 

One for big name concerts and then another for local bars with great acts. I have seen so many fight weather conditions and sabatog by the mainliner. 

From Toronto, we had the best bar band circuit on the planet I swear. I only took a couple of bands to CBGB's to get their taste.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 24, 2012)

It would be just too hard to pick out a "best", imo.


----------

